# Did I say something wrong?



## Encolpius

How do you say that in your language? 
(after your partner seems offended)
Thanks a lot. 

Hungarian. Valami rosszat mondtam?
Spanish: Dije algo malo?
Italian: Ho detto qualcosa di male?
French: J'ai dit quelque chose de mal?
German: Hab' ich was schlechtes gesagt?
Czech: Řekl(a) jsem něco špatného?
Portuguese: Disse algo mal?


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:* maine kuCh galat kahaa?
*Gujarati:* meN kashu khotu kahyuN?


----------



## sokol

Encolpius said:


> German: Hab' ich was schlechtes gesagt?



Correct would be "falsches" - that is:
"Hab' ich was falsches gesagt?" which is more colloquial; "Habe" would be more formal.

If you say "Hab' ich was schlechtes gesagt?" (which also is correct and idiomatic German) then the emphasis is on asking wether you've said something that hurt someone else, so not the same meaning.


----------



## Encolpius

Sorry Sokol, but I really meant if you hurt someone.


----------



## mcibor

In Polish it would probably be

Co ja takiego powiedziałem? (What I such "horrible" told) 

Direct translation would be

Czy powiedziałem coś złego?
Czy powiedziałem coś niewłaściwego?

The first one would be said mostly to person hurt, whereas the latter two would be said to third person.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Ar (aš) kažką blogo/netinkamo pasakiau?


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *Heb ik iets verkeerd gezegd?*


----------



## Yin Zhen_2910

Encolpius said:


> French: J'ai dit quelque chose de mal?




in French, one could say "*ai-je* dit quelque chose de mal?


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese: Disse algo mal?


The correct form would be Disse algo errado? Disse algo mal is more like Did I say something incorrect?


----------



## User1001

Encolpius said:


> German: Hab' ich *(et)*was *S*chlechtes gesagt?


----------



## sokol

Encolpius said:


> Sorry Sokol, but I really meant if you hurt someone.


To give a context for:

"Hab ich wirklich was Schlechtes gesagt?"*)

First in this case it sounds a little bit strange, it would be more idiomatic to mention the object too, e. g. "Hab ich wirklich was Schlechtes _über sie _gesagt?" (while with "Falsches" this would not be so).
Then in this case what is meant is more like that you have said something bad about another person - that another person is a crook or dishonest or a bitch or whatever, something _strong _in any case.

With "Hab ich wirklich was Falsches gesagt?" on the other hand you mean more something along the lines that you suspect you've chosen wrong vocabulary, i. e. you mentioned how you were looking forward to watch a specific concert when a few minutes ago the other person has mentioned that he or she would very much like to be at this concert but didn't get tickets.

So "falsches" here would be more on the lines of a rather simple faux-pas while "schlechtes" really would mean to having said something rather mean about another person. And I think that the meaning of "falsches" would be more what you intended - anyway this would be the case with the English example you've given: "Did I say something wrong?"
The other one - with "schlechtes" - would possibly translate into English as: "Did I say something mean?" or "Did I hurt someone's feelings?"

Now choose. 

*) I am at war with the German spelling reforms therefore I choose to trust tspier when writing "Schlechtes" with capital letter here. To me it doesn't matter (the spelling reform, that is), and tspier - being a learner of German - probably has a better knowledge of the new spelling; me I still stick to the old one, mostly.


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> So "falsches" here would be more on the lines of a rather *simple faux-pas* while "schlechtes" really would mean to having said something rather mean about another person. And I think that the meaning of "falsches" would be more *what you intended* - anyway this would be the case with the English example you've given: "Did I say something wrong?"
> The other one - with "schlechtes" - would possibly translate into English as: "Did I say something mean?" or "Did I hurt someone's feelings?"


 
Thanks a lot. You understand what I really wanted to say and sorry I couldn't recognize the German differences. You are right, I want sentences ragarding faux-pas and that's the perfect word for the idiom.


----------



## sokol

You're very welcome!


----------



## Black4blue

Turkish: *Yanlış bir şey mi söyledim?*


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Нещо лошо ли казах? (Did I say something bad?)


----------



## confusednikki=)

tagalog: May nasabi ba akong mali?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Sanoinko jotain väärää?_

Occasionally I've also heard the word _väärin_ in this context. That's an adverb, whereas _väärää_ is an adjective attribute.


----------



## English Speaker

Spanish:

¿Dije algo mal?


----------



## English Speaker

BTW, I think that everyone just say the phrase in his native language, then some mistakes are found.


----------



## miss.meri91

Afrikaans:

Het ek dan iets verkeerd gesê?


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* Я что-то не то сказал(а)? [ja cht*o*ta ne to skaz*a*l(a)]


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
A literal translation is «μήπως είπα κάτι λάθος;»
'mipos 'ipa 'kati 'laθos?
But it does not sound natural at all. More nativish are the following:
«Μήπως έκανα λάθος;»
'mipos 'ekana 'laθos?
lit. "did I do [something] wrong?'
or
«Μήπως είπα βλακεία;»
'mipos 'ipa vla'cia?
lit. "did I say [something] stupid?"

[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive


----------



## ThomasK

Joannes said:


> Dutch: *Heb ik iets verkeerd gezegd?*


 
I think it should be "iets *verkeerds*". Without the s the word becomes an adverb and could mean: "Have I said something wrongly ?"


----------



## ThomasK

Ms MM, can you make a distinction in Afrikaans between 'wrong' and 'wrongly' ? (Thanks)


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: なんかまずいこと言った？nanka mazui-koto itta? (did I say something inappropriate?)
mazui is the adjective that means brackish(taste), inappropriate(behavior), bad or terrible(situation) in a various way.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

Jesam li rekao nešto pogrešno?


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh:

*Ddwedes i rywbeth o'i le?
*
[said I something from-his place]

i.e. Did I say something out of (its) place?


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

_He dit res de dolent?_
have-1SING say-PART anything of bad?


----------



## Nawaq

other in *French*:

_(est-ce que) j'ai dit quelque chose/un truc qu'il/qui_ (not correct French but always heard) _fallait pas ?_ "did I say something that (shouldn't have been said) ?"


----------



## Armas

Finnish: _Mitä minä nyt sanoin?_ lit. "What did I say now?".


----------



## SuperXW

Chinese (simplified):

我说错什么了吗？
"I said-wrongly something?"

我说错什么话了吗？
"I said-wrongly some words?"

我说错话了吗？
"I said-wrongly words?"


----------



## Encolpius

Armas said:


> Finnish: _Mitä minä nyt sanoin?_ lit. "What did I say now?".



Interesting, actually there are other similar phrases in Hungarian, too, to express it.


----------



## Pugnator

Neapolitan:  *"Aggio ditto coccosa 'e male?"*


Armas said:


> Finnish: _Mitä minä nyt sanoin?_ lit. "What did I say now?".


Exist a Neapolitan similar sentence, with the same meaning and purpose:
*"Che cosa aggio ditto *(*mò*)* ?*_*"  *_translation_:* "*_What did I say (now) ?"


----------

